# How do Matt Ogus, Jeff Seid, Lumicarco etc stay so lean but have cheats all the time?



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

Are we to assume the cheats they have fit into their macro's? Jeff Seid was having spaghetti 3 weeks out from a show! All of these guys I have mentioned are pretty cut - your thoughts people?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gear


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Aids


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Ogus and Lavado look fookin malnourished when they get contest ready, they lose a shed load of mass! Makes me believe (a little bit lol) that they are natty


----------



## NEANDERTHAL (Aug 4, 2009)

just taking their vitamins and lots of prayer, brotha.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Seid just cuts out the egg yolks, that's like 4 grams of carbs taken out ! per egg !


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

James s said:


> Seid just cuts out the egg yolks, that's like 4 grams of carbs taken out ! per egg !


Definitely no carbs in yoke (maybe like 0.6g)


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

MyronGainz said:


> Ogus and Lavado look fookin malnourished when they get contest ready, they lose a shed load of mass! Makes me believe (a little bit lol) that they are natty


I wouldn't say Ogus look malnourished?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

maybe im retarded, but surely if you have a cheat meal, and you still keep your daily calories below maintenance, how can that have a negative effect on your body...people think far too much about every meal


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> maybe im retarded, but surely if you have a cheat meal, and you still keep your daily calories below maintenance, how can that have a negative effect on your body...people think far too much about every meal


I understand mate, guess maybe I am a bit old school as I was led to believe that during cutting phase diet was always clean etc. Thing is, if you ate a pop tart, and kept calories below maintenance, fine, but all that processed sugar would make me feel like ****, its no coincidence that since I have been eating clean my energy and sleep have improved....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pitbull999 said:


> I understand mate, guess maybe I am a bit old school as I was led to believe that during cutting phase diet was always clean etc. Thing is, if you ate a pop tart, and kept calories below maintenance, fine, but all that processed sugar would make me feel like ****, its no coincidence that since I have been eating clean my energy and sleep have improved....


yeah that's true, Im cutting at the minute, and after my cheat meal on sat, I felt horrible, fatter than when I did at end of bulk...maybe it a psychological thing


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

You will never know but I would defo say there is growth hormone involved!!! Just in my eyes I would say that's how but it's anyone's guess how they do it. They are good at what they do an marketing themselves. Just subbed to a guy Lex's YouTube channel and he's the same lean 365 days a year


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> You will never know but I would defo say there is growth hormone involved!!! Just in my eyes I would say that's how but it's anyone's guess how they do it. They are good at what they do an marketing themselves. Just subbed to a guy Lex's YouTube channel and he's the same lean 365 days a year


Good point....


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

sauceman said:


> Definitely no carbs in yoke (maybe like 0.6g)


you obviously haven't watched the Shape You video where he cooks an omelette.... he makes a mistake and says egg yolk has 4g carbs in lol... he made a video on his youtube page saying how ****ed off he was... makes him look like a noob.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Oooooh yes I have seen that haha! He also says you should have loads of salt too doesn't he?


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

MrGRoberts said:


> you obviously haven't watched the Shape You video where he cooks an omelette.... he makes a mistake and says egg yolk has 4g carbs in lol... he made a video on his youtube page saying how ****ed off he was... makes him look like a noob.


Elgintensity called him out on his whole bull**** nutrition advice, Jeff made a video say how of course he doesn't think egg yolks have carbs and it was a mistake on the day. Expect there is a video from before where he says it as well LOL. This is a side from Seid telling unaware lifters that 30g of fat each day is A OK. Solid advice for those who don't have the support of cycling ...


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Who?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pitbull999 said:


> I understand mate, guess maybe I am a bit old school as I was led to believe that during cutting phase diet was always clean etc. Thing is, if you ate a pop tart, and kept calories below maintenance, fine, but all that processed sugar would make me feel like ****, its no coincidence that since I have been eating clean my energy and sleep have improved....


But you are asking about their body composition, sleep and energy levels have nothing to do with how lean a person is. And no, a pot tart or a bowl of spaghetti is not going to leave you feeling like ****. If you ate that all the time then sure.

In reply to you your op, lots of drugs. And yes they all use drugs including that Jeff. No ****ing doubt about it. And have you seen ogus face blow up and down? That ain't no carb re feed that's for damn sure.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

** except loimarco, he's Deffo natty, you can't use gear and be that tiny after 20 years of bodybuilding.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Calorie input VS output control.

Not complicated but hard work because when lean the body wants to regain fat and the cravings will be too much for 99% of people.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> But you are asking about their body composition, sleep and energy levels have nothing to do with how lean a person is. And no, *a pot tart* or a bowl of spaghetti is not going to leave you feeling like ****. If you ate that all the time then sure.
> 
> In reply to you your op, lots of drugs. And yes they all use drugs including that Jeff. No ****ing doubt about it. And have you seen ogus face blow up and down? That ain't no carb re feed that's for damn sure.


Maybe it's me but after eating clean 95% of the time, then eating something sugary like pop tarts - I feel really ****ty - same with flapjacks - the only cheat meals I can have really are pizza or curry from my local Chinese....if I have sugar laden stuff it bloats me like crazy


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> you obviously haven't watched the Shape You video where he cooks an omelette.... he makes a mistake and says egg yolk has 4g carbs in lol... he made a video on his youtube page saying how ****ed off he was... makes him look like a noob.


I think Jeff posted something on You tube admitting his mistake?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Fair play to the guy as he obviously knows how to market himself well and will be doing great financially I would imagine at such a young age.

I very much doubt he is completely natural and would imagine there will be some GH in there amongst other things.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thing is, where were all this fitness models ripped to shreds in the 70's/80's/90's claiming to be natural? There weren't any! And diet/training is the same as back then really


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

At least they loo like they're on gear


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Forget them three...

How in the world do Simeone Panda and Ulisses Jr stay so lean whilst remaining massive?

Warps my mind.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ogus has been a long time IIFYM advocate. He is also clearly not natty.

I am an advocate of IIFYM too, however one thing i always find funny is UK guys using the pop tart reference. I don't think i've ever seen someone eat a pop tart in a decade. Fat, thin or buff lol


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Pitbull999 said:


> I think Jeff posted something on You tube admitting his mistake?


yea? i said... "he made a video on his youtube page saying how ****ed off he was..."


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

most of them are probably naturally skinny guys and just have good genetics. BUT most of them are still sticking juice in their ass just like everybody else!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

MrGRoberts said:


> yea? i said... "he made a video on his youtube page saying how ****ed off he was..."


Elgintensity ripped that apart as well, hopelly he uploads it again.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

wtf is wrong with spaghetti lmao, they just fit the foods into their macros


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> Ogus has been a long time IIFYM advocate. He is also clearly not natty.
> 
> I am an advocate of IIFYM too, however one thing i always find funny is UK guys using the pop tart reference. I don't think i've ever seen someone eat a pop tart in a decade. Fat, thin or buff lol


I saw some Pop Tarts on offer in Tesco on Cheapside the other week, did make me do a double take!


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> wtf is wrong with spaghetti lmao, they just fit the foods into their macros


I just assumed that pasta would be the last thing someone eats on a cut.....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Pitbull999 said:


> Are we to assume the cheats they have fit into their macro's? Jeff Seid was having spaghetti 3 weeks out from a show! All of these guys I have mentioned are pretty cut - your thoughts people?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

DazUKM said:


> wtf is wrong with spaghetti lmao, they just fit the foods into their macros


O/T spent the last 10 mins mirin that gif in your sig mate!


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys, I'm not naive not to realize that a lot of guys claim natty when they are not.....however there are loads of big muscular guys out there who are drug free, could any of the guys I have mentioned in this thread be one of them?


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> But you are asking about their body composition, sleep and energy levels have nothing to do with how lean a person is. And no, a pot tart or a bowl of spaghetti is not going to leave you feeling like ****. If you ate that all the time then sure.
> 
> In reply to you your op, lots of drugs. And yes they all use drugs including that Jeff. No ****ing doubt about it. And have you seen ogus face blow up and down? That ain't no carb re feed that's for damn sure.


TBF my mate when not dieting has the same issue with his face - it blows up, but if taking in extra cals/carbs that will happen surely?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pitbull999 said:


> TBF my mate when not dieting has the same issue with his face - it blows up, but if taking in extra cals/carbs that will happen surely?


Sure, but they are not natty, trust me


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

T3


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sure, but they are not natty, trust me


But surely there are guys out there - the genetic elite - who are huge and drug free?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pitbull999 said:


> But surely there are guys out there - the genetic elite - who are huge and drug free?


Maybe a few, but they would be in an extreme minority in this day and age. They are mostly FILTs , 'fake nattys', whatever you want to call them


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Only way youl ever know is by actually knowing them or knowing someone who does! Everyone is different! The guy who trains me stays at 10% all year but probably will never grow from that! He eats the same constantly and never drinks or cheats and he's 36 and competing this year! Some folk are just fortunate with genes and dedication


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pitbull999 said:


> But surely there are guys out there - the genetic elite - who are huge and drug free?


Yeah of course there is, half nattys :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Luimarco is natty I reckon.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Pitbull999 said:


> But surely there are guys out there - the genetic elite - who are huge and drug free?


Ogus is 100% not natty. I doubt seid is. Luis Marco could be but I doubt it.

Ogus blew up suddenly after slowly pushing natty limits for ages


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Contest said:


> Forget them three...
> 
> How in the world do Simeone Panda and Ulisses Jr stay so lean whilst remaining massive?
> 
> Warps my mind.


Yea Panda is huge! And his waist has got to be like a 30 or something, incredible ratio. Must be on shed loads of high quality gear.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

This industry is the way it is. There is that much out there that bodybuilders can take and that many bodybuilders that claim to be natty etc but actually aren't. People that you look up too and read about that claim to natty and then one day you find out they have been on gear!! Its annoying.... If your on gear, say so! What have you got to be ashamed of!


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> Only way youl ever know is by actually knowing them or knowing someone who does! Everyone is different! The guy who trains me stays at 10% all year but probably will never grow from that! He eats the same constantly and never drinks or cheats and he's 36 and competing this year! Some folk are just fortunate with genes and dedication


That's what I noticed about Ogus/Seid etc.....they cheat on their diets on a regular basis....


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

From this video, well I could be wrong but he doesn't have the look of a roided up bodybuilder, actually condisering he is 16 days out I thought he would be more ripped!


----------

